# New Here-Curves for Women?



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I am new to this group, although I should have been here years ago.  Can you call it baby fat when your baby is now 8? hehe

My highest weight was 213 (I'm 5'6) but I'm hoovering around 207 right now. I lost 30 lbs. a couple of years ago on the low carb diet but have gained all that back now. I have seen several people lately that I went to high school with and they all looked great. It made me feel so bad about how I've let myself go. I blame a lot of it on the fact that I struggle with depression and I eat when I'm depressed. I also eat when I'm happy, excited, nervous, angry, worried... oh yeah, and hungry!

I've been thinking about the Curves for Women program and wondered if anyone here had any experience with that. I've also bought myself a Pilates tape but haven't started it yet due to the fact that we have the petting zoo at the fair this week and vacation next week. Did I hear the word "procrastination" on another post? 

Anyway, sorry to ramble. I'm hoping to find supoprt here and maybe some "tough love" too.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I did Curves at the beginning of Atkins and I lost 53 pounds. Unfortunately , for me , I find Curves very boring. They play the same music over everyday and its the same old machines everyday too. The other people at Curves seem to like it they have their own little cliques and I feel left out of all their fun. I have a one year membership but stopped going months ago. If you can join with a friend you may find it more appealing than I do. Its really expensive for what you get. I would have done better to join a health club with a pool for the same money.
Linda


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Linda, they have a deal going now that if you bring in a bag of school supplies they wave the membership fee so it would just be the $29/mo. On the other hand, I could probably get a family membership to the YMCA for about the same amount and I know their fitness classes are free for members. The boys could go swimming for free too that way. Thanks for sharing your experience with Curves.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here and most places there is an initiation fee along with the $29 a month charge. Sooo first you pay $89 or more to join then it is an additional$29 a month besides. It doesn't cost much more around here to join a regular health club for a year where you get sauna and showers equipment and maybe even a pool. Curves is fun the first couple of months then its a big drag.
Linda


----------



## ReddRubyyDoo (Jul 11, 2006)

I do Curves. Been going for about 3 months, and I love it.
I am not there for a social gathering at all. I dont go for the music either.
I go because I need it.
In 3 months my body fat has gone down 12%! My body is getting real toned. I have also lost around 30 pounds.
And I only go 2-3 times a week. I DO watch what I eat. That is the main thing. I have more energy and stress is going buh-bye.
My clothes are fitting much better and I am so glad that I did sign up.
I did that dumb thing and went to Tan & Tone, that was a waste of money, all you do is lay there, if your to tired to move it!
Curves is great. Though it is up to you. Wth their machines it is not just lay there,(tan & tone) you have to move, and move as fast as you can!


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been a Curves member for almost three years. I go 3 times a week (most weeks-been slacking off recently) sometimes more. I like it and I can see the difference in my muscle tone when I don't go for a few weeks. Got to get back in there!
Martha


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I did curves for about 6 months. I did not not like it, it was just hard for me to justify driving all the way to town all the time. I lost about 15 inches from various places and only about 8 pounds. I think it is a great way to get started exercising for someone who has not done so for a long time. For myself, the machines and the 1/2 hour were not enough of a workout. I did not see results until I would go around twice and sometimes three times.


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

Is Curves one of those health clubs that skinny girls in cutsie clothes go to socialize? I'm a big girl...wouldn't dream of wearing all those tights! I want to go exercise with "real" middle aged women who need to be there and are serious about losing weight. I don't want a place that will make me feel more self-concious about myself or ask me to do aerobics or exercises that were never meant for someone like me. I think it would be more fun to exercise with a group...rather than me alone in my living room where I quickly lose my motivation.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

there's no curves for miles around here-i'm sure there's one in tulsa, but no way am i driving that far. i found my motivation by joining the local gym that has a key card-open from 5am to 12 midnite, 7days a week, so we can go when it is convenient. the owner will even key our card so we can go at 2am if it is the only time we can go-but that's not an issue. i go at 5am most mornings, dh goes late at nite-we are on different schedules. the fee i pay for the priviledge of joining and sweating, makes it really hard for me to not go-i have to justify that expense by working out-and i go when there's no one there but the radio and tv, so i get to choose my own accompaniment and no one slows me down or gets on my nerves, most of the time. i'm a solitary workouter...that's what works for me. i'd like a friend to work out with, so i could do more free weights, but for now i'm glad to work with the machines.


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

BJ,
If you are looking for a place to work out with other women (not skinny little girls in tights) Curves is the place for you. At least the two curves I have gone to-NO ONE wears those little tights and leotards (not even the ones who could get away with it). I see women of kinds-big, little, young, old. I have never felt uncomfortable there, not even at my first visit. 
martha


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I joined Curves in our town last month. I like it so far. It was a very good place for me to start since I haven't exercised in a long time. I do feel that in time however I will need more, and for that I have a treadmill and bike at home. I joined after a friend of mine told me about their sign up deal. Ours is just $29 a month. Its way more than I've been doing on my own thats for sure! I like it. And no - there are no skinny minnies there either! :nono:


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I do Curves, I like it. No health clubs around here and the only YMCA is small, no pool, and full of jocks hogging up the weight machines. I feel more comfortable at Curves, lots of real sized women in sweats and loose clothing. I like not having to count anything. I just jump in and go, music keeps you on pace and tells you when to switch machines. The 30 minutes goes really quick. It is $29 a month and I didn't pay a sign up fee. They are always having fee free sign ups. Tell them you want to join but will wait for a free sign up and I bet they wave it for you. I took in a coupon from a different place and they honoured it for a free sign up.


----------

